# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Παραίτηση Συντονιστή dazyraby

## dazyraby

Ανακοινώνω στους χρήστες του φόρουμ την παραιτησή μου λόγω άνισης μεταχείρισης των συντονιστών, πρός τους χρήστες του φόρουμ, μη επιβάλλωντας ποινή στους διαχειριστές ysam και nettraptor σε δύο αναφερώμενες περιπτώσεις από τον χρήστη papashark.

Επίσης ανακοινώνω και την αποχωρησή μου από τον Σύλλογο.

Χάρηκα που μίλησα με αρκετούς από εσας μέσα από εδώ. Πλέον θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήτε εκτός φόρουμ ή wind για να με βρείτε.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

